# Broke Down please help!!



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

OK well i was riding on my polaris for about five min and it started loosing power and it started dieing and it sounded like something was scrapeing inside the motor.So i shut it off and tried to start it back and it wouldnt crank up and it sound like the valves were scraping the side of the motor.What do yall think???:thinking::thinking:


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

it sounds like you lost oil pressure and fried the motor


----------

